# Power Supplies



## t1gra (Feb 15, 2005)

People,

I need to know where to get a new hi-power supply for my mini itx case as I have blown the old 65 watt one. I has to be as small as possible, and output somethin more than 120 Watts.

Thanks


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Did you check newegg.com ?
I looked for a mATX PSU there a while back and they had a good selection.

EDIT: Sorry i just saw your from England. I am sure someone on here will provide you with the adress of a decent company over there.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

newegg has a wide selection .. you should try there .. 

but im not surprise that your 65 watt blew up lol


----------

